
From today, feel free to download another 25 million songs - legally - gibsonf1
http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/music/article3261591.ece
======
tx
No MP3s? No OGGs? Proprietary adware with DRM? Nah, I'll go with BitTorrent
instead.

------
dawnerd
jamendo.com is a great source for independent music. I suggest checking out
Rob Costlow. He is an amazing piano player. Music is transferred via
bittorrent and is in ogg and mp3.

------
gojomo
Looks like their hype is ahead of their licenses -- this LATimes story notes
that despite the impressions the company has given, the major labels do not
seem to be on board:

[http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-
qtrax28jan28,1,257488....](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-
qtrax28jan28,1,257488.story?ctrack=1&cset=true)

